

Show HN: Spyglass, computer vision made simple in Ruby - andremedeiros
https://github.com/andremedeiros/spyglass

======
michaelmior
I'd suggest adding some documentation or at least some basic examples before
submitting. I have no idea what the library does or how to use it, so I really
have no idea if it's interesting to me.

